# iPhone 8 ou 8 plus fin 2019



## Manu56972 (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour je souhaiterais acheter un iPhone mais j’hésite entre l’iPhone 8 et 8 plus je voudrait savoir votre avis à ce sujet et surtout les différences notable entre le 8 et le 8 plus niveau hardware afin de savoir lequel vaux plus le coup et endurera mieux le temps.


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Le 8 et le 8 Plus sont tous les deux sortis en même temps en septembre 2017.
Par rapport au 8, le 8 Plus dispose d'un plus grand écran, d'un double appareil photo grand‑angle et téléobjectif 12 Mpx, et d'une plus grande batterie.

Ce sont des modèles qui me semblent solides et éprouvés technologiquement (jai un 8). Concernant les mises à jours du système, elles devraient ne plus être proposées par Apple d'ici 3 ans maximum. Peut-être d'ici là aurez-vous envie de changer à nouveau de téléphone.

Le comparatif des caractéristiques des téléphones est disponible là : https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/compare/


----------



## Manu56972 (29 Décembre 2019)

merci j’ai également entendu parler de rumeurs concernant un iPhone SE2 qui reprendrait le design de 8 mais avec la puce de 11 et peut être la caméra arrière du xr. Si ce modèle devais voir le jour le 8 plus ne serais pas une meilleure Initiative d’achat ?


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

Cela fait un bon moment que l'on lit des rumeurs sur un nouvel iPhone "SE", mais aucune information officielle n'ayant été communiquées, il est difficile de répondre à votre question. Tout dépend si vous êtes pressé ou non, mais à attendre pour avoir mieux, on finit par attendre éternellement.


----------



## Manu56972 (29 Décembre 2019)

Oui mais si ce model avec les spécifications Évoqué dans les rumeurs sortait le 8 plus n’aurait pas grand chose envier à ce model mise à part le processeur. Tandis que le 8 lui sera mi de côté.


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2019)

Avec des "si", on mettrait Paris en bouteille


----------



## Manu56972 (29 Décembre 2019)

des analystes très au courants des faits tel que ming chi kuo (qui se trompe très rarement en ce qui concerne les rumeurs sur les prochains produits d’Apple) à publier un article qui donne  les caractéristiques de ce prochaine iPhone.
Je ne dit pas qu’il faut croire à la lettre les rumeurs mais


----------



## Manu56972 (31 Décembre 2019)

bonjour voici à quoi pourrait ressembler le future iPhone SE qui sortirai probablement fin mars 2020 les spec serais:
-Puce A13 bionic 
-3 go de RAM
-écran 4,7" (Retina HD)
-appareil photo arrière de 12mpx similaire au Xr (avec mode portrait)
Penser vous cet iPhone être un bon plans ou vous dirigerez vous plutôt vers un model 8 ou 8 plus?


----------



## Wizepat (31 Décembre 2019)

L’intérêt du SE est son petit format.

Je ne vois pas l’intérêt de sortir un équivalent à l’iPhone 7 ou 8. J’espère donc que ces rumeurs ne se confirmeront pas.

Wait and see...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Personne ne peut savoir a l'avance


----------



## peyret (31 Décembre 2019)

Peut-être là......  https://ouiounon.net/


----------



## Manu56972 (31 Décembre 2019)

si cet iPhone venait à sortir avec ces spécifications technique et surtout sont prix de 400$ et de 480€ en France l’iPhone 8 ne voudras plus le coup. Mais que penser vous du 8 plus?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2019)

iPhone SE = petit smartphone pas trop cher
Y'a-t-il un autre iPhone de ce style chez Apple ? Non

(après niveau prix, un ancien modèle d'iPhone sera toujours pas trop cher mais bon)


----------



## MrTom (31 Décembre 2019)

Tu n'aurais pas, par hasard, posé les mêmes questions là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-8-ou-8-plus-fin-2019.1327769/#post-13577801 ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

MrTom a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas, par hasard, posé les mêmes questions là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-8-ou-8-plus-fin-2019.1327769/#post-13577801 ?


Les deux sujets sont similaires , j'ai fusionné


----------



## Manu56972 (31 Décembre 2019)

merci


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2020)

Le SE2 c'est "l'arlésienne".
Il faut une infinie patience pour attendre ce qui n'arrivera jamais.
Le 8 est un bon choix.


----------



## Manu56972 (1 Janvier 2020)

Oui c’est vrais qu’il y’a des rumeurs tout les ans concernant le nouvel iPhone SE mais je pense qu’il y’a de forte chance qu’il sorte un jour et c’est peut-être même pour cette année surtout avec les rumeurs qui s’intensifient ces derniers mois je trouverais bizarre qu’il n’y est finalement rien. Mais si il venait à sortir cette année il donnerait  un sacré coup à l’iPhone 8 c’est pour cette raison que je me demande si le 8 plus ne serais pas une meilleure initiative d’achat part rapport au 8 classique (car un peu plus abouti niveau caractéristiques techniques) si un tel model venais à sortir.


----------



## MrTom (1 Janvier 2020)

Oui, d'accord. Attend le SE si tu veux que l'on te dise d'attendre.


----------



## Manu56972 (2 Janvier 2020)

Non au contraire je ne souhaite pas attendre le SE mais prendre plutôt un iPhone avec des caractéristiques techniques qui pourront bien tenir dans le temps.


----------



## MrTom (2 Janvier 2020)

Manu56972 a dit:


> Non au contraire je ne souhaite pas attendre le SE mais prendre plutôt un iPhone avec des caractéristiques techniques qui pourront bien tenir dans le temps.


iPhone XR, XS, 11 ou 11 Pro.
Le 8 est sorti il y a 2 ans, dans 2 ou 3 ans, il ne sera plus mis à jour par apple sur les version majeure d'iOS.


----------



## Manu56972 (2 Janvier 2020)

Je dirais plutôt 3 ou 4 ans car le processeur A10 de l’iPhone 7 est encore sollicité par Apple avec l’iPod touch 7 et l’iPad 7 de 2019


----------

